# ipad et time capsule ?!?



## bicus38 (31 Mai 2010)

bonjour

je possède un macbook unibody alu et un iphone....

je réfléchi a l'achat d'un ipad et d'une time capsule

est t'il possible de regarder mes photos ou video que je stockerai sur la TC a partir de l'ipad ?

en fait j'ai a peu pres 20 000 photos sur mon macbook et sa ne rentrera pas dans un ipad 16go et il serai bien pratique de les lire via le wifi et la TC 

qu'en penser vous ?

merci d'avance


----------



## Arkange (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 

A la base la Time Capsule n'est pas un serveur de fichier mais simplement le compagnon de Time Machine. Pour le partage de vidéo je te conseille Air Video qui fonctionne très bien en Wifi et en 3G.


----------



## legallou (31 Mai 2010)

Je te déconseille une Time Capsule. L'alimentation des Time Capsules a la fâcheuse tendance à cramer au bout de 13 mois, hors garantie. Renseigne-toi sur le web. Il y a même un site pour faire la liste de toute celle cramée. http://www.timecapsuledead.org/


----------



## Arkange (31 Mai 2010)

Oui c'est pas faux il y a eu ou il y a des problèmes mais pour ma part la mienne fonctionne nickel. Donc répertorier les mauvaises c'est bien mais il faut aussi compter les bonnes pour que ça ait du sens. C'est un peu comme les iMac y a eu des problèmes mais y en a aussi beaucoup qui fonctionne bien  de toute façon pour ce sujet la réponse est surtout que la Time Capsule n'est pas prévu pour servir de serveur de fichiers mais juste aux sauvegardes Time Machine.


----------



## clochelune (2 Juin 2010)

bonjour! 

je profite de la discussion ayant acheté l'iPad de savoir si je peux sauvegarder mon iPad via Time Capsule et aussi insérer mes documents Pages car pas de clé USB dans l'iPad (sinon il est très bien)
je cherche à voir un moyen simple de transférer mes documents de l'iMac à l'iPad hors fichier joint via Mail...

si quelqu'un a une idée ... merci

et perso mon iMac 21.5 pouces va très bien!

bon, je vois que je vais devoir transférer via Mail, et juste un fichier à chaque fois! pas cool là! enfin! car le truc de stockage sur le site dit par Alain, trop complexe pour moi!
et pas envie de m'abonner à iWorks quand seul Pages m'intéresse!


----------



## Arkange (2 Juin 2010)

Si tu as pages tu peux synchroniser tes fichiers via iTunes. Et c'est comme ça avec chaque applications compatible.


----------



## clochelune (2 Juin 2010)

Arkange a dit:


> Si tu as pages tu peux synchroniser tes fichiers via iTunes. Et c'est comme ça avec chaque applications compatible.



oui... j'ai trouvé ceci

"Il faut bien sûr y connecter et synchroniser l'iPad, attendre que les deux appareils fassent leur travail de reconnaissance et, ensuite, se diriger vers l'onglet Applications de l'iPad sur iTunes, scroller vers le bas pour découvrir un onglet Pages, cliquer dessus pour voir apparaître le listing des fichiers Pages en stock dans l'iPad. Un clic sur "Enregistrer sous" et voilà un retour aux habitudes normalisées de l'ordinateur qui autorise à enregistrer son fichier où l'on veut sur son disque dur. Bien vu tout de même, Pages offre la possibilité d'exporter son fichier aux formats Word .doc et PDF en plus du .pages appartenant au logiciel. C'est au même endroit que l'on peut également importer un fichier texte, image ou PDF, du disque dur vers l'iPad avec la fonction "Ajouter". Précisons, enfin, que pour contourner cette laborieuse procédure il est également possible de partager son document via iWork.com quand on a un compte iWork ou, plus simple encore, de se l'envoyer tout bêtement par mail. Le choix du format d'exportation avant envoi est même proposé, alors pourquoi se priver !"

sur ce site

http://www.hitphone.fr/pages-art-671-2.html

j'ai tout simplement envoyé mon document par mail, les gros documents je les transfèrerai via iTunes...
je viens de prendre l'application Pages pour mon iPad
je voulais enregistrer mais il enregistre automatiquement! bien ça!
et l'on peut exporter via word et pdf comme sur Pages d mon iMac
donc, cool!

évidemment des polices de caractère ne sont pas prises en compte, mais on remet autrement ou on laisse comme présenté...

il y avait des couacs entre les exportations de Pages à Word aussi
donc...

Apple va sans doute améliorer ça peu à peu! quant à moi, ça me va ainsi ;-)


----------

